# k2 Formula loose on never summer heritage-r



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

So I took out my NS heritage-r for the second time of the season, since it loose up on my last time to loveland, I made sure that I tightened the screws on my base plate once again before I go this time

However when I have my boots tightened into the bindings, and I can move the whole bindings with my feet going left -right on them.
I wonder if someone else had this problem with the formulas or not?

they are really sweet when riding but this thing got me scared tho

another question, since the screws had wavy shaped metal on them and the baseplate disk has wavy stuff as well, could that be that I did not assembled them properly ?

Thanks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So, they're getting tight, but loosening up?

If so, put a dab of Loc-tite on there then cinch them down good and tight. Problem solved!


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

weipim said:


> So I took out my NS heritage-r for the second time of the season, since it loose up on my last time to loveland, I made sure that I tightened the screws on my base plate once again before I go this time
> 
> ...
> 
> another question, since the screws had wavy shaped metal on them and the baseplate disk has wavy stuff as well, could that be that I did not assembled them properly ?


Possible. I find K2 mounting plates tricky to use in that you *MUST* make sure that you've lined up all of the "wavy" teeth in the correct orientation before screwing down. The teeth should obviously be perfectly inset into the grooves on the plate, but it's _VERY_ easy for the metal bracket to shift as you screw it down. It's really a two hand operation, and you've really got to pay attention to it. Pain in the butt if you ask me... Make sure those are all correctly oriented before you tighten down. It's really easy to miss if you don't notice that's how they're supposed to line up.

Make sure you really are screwed in too. Should have a good bit of tension on your final quarter turns, and you should try yanking your bindings around to make sure it's set.

If that's all good and you're still somehow loose, perhaps your screws are stripped, or you just need a little Loctite or silicon plumber's tape to lock our screws in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks to yall, will try this and see what's going on for the weekend

if things don't quite work out, i'll just return them to my local shop and maybe getting something else for my freeride , maybe some cartel or co2


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Are the bindings rotating or canting or what? Did you line everything up right and torque the screws down properly? Really think it's some sort of user error here, just need to figure out what kind.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

4 pairs of Formulas I can tell you it's something with NS and them. Crank them tighter than you think you need to and just realize that the reverse camber puts more stress on them and causes them to loosen up. Shit happens it's just these two products don't mesh entirely well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 4 pairs of Formulas I can tell you it's something with NS and them. Crank them tighter than you think you need to and just realize that the reverse camber puts more stress on them and causes them to loosen up. Shit happens it's just these two products don't mesh entirely well.


Well, there ya go. You mentioned possibly returning them earlier. Maybe that's the route you need to go.

I know I had issues with Ride bindings getting loose on my NS Heritage and I've had not issues since I switched to Flux bindings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 4 pairs of Formulas I can tell you it's something with NS and them. Crank them tighter than you think you need to and just realize that the reverse camber puts more stress on them and causes them to loosen up. Shit happens it's just these two products don't mesh entirely well.


damn, was really hyped about the formula after reading on your blog. wha'ts your resolution on your ns deck? still using them or which alternative did you go ?



linvillegorge said:


> Well, there ya go. You mentioned possibly returning them earlier. Maybe that's the route you need to go.
> 
> I know I had issues with Ride bindings getting loose on my NS Heritage and I've had not issues since I switched to Flux bindings.


yeah, I think I need to try flux as well, but can't find any in my local shop to actually see the construction and etc.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not going to lie my bindings are pretty much loose every time I ride a NS deck. Yes I do hit 20 and 30 foot jumps with my bindings playing around its something I've come to terms with. Crank em as tight as you can get em and see what happens. I just think it's something with how they're r.c. tech is.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

ditto, although i usually just go down and tighten it and then its good for the day...

Dont know if its just the change in temperature going from my house up to the cold mountain and vice versa that loosens it, and coupled with riding...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought it was the hot to cold but none of my other decks do it. I think it has to do with it being the R.C. Tech as it changes how the board flexes right in that position. Cause all my rockered, zero, center reverse camber, and cambered decks do not do it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Wierd yea i have no other reference, and i assumed it was also maybe because i had taken off my bindings so many times repositioning them and what not...who knows. 

I've never felt out of control because of it. Honestly i usually dont realize it until i strap in and it moves a bit...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My 08/09 Heritage isn't a RC deck, but I did have an issue with my Ride SPi's getting loose on it. Those are the only bindings I had that issue with. Not sure what the deal was.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Seems to me like this is an issue with the design of the mounting discs and/or how they interact with the hardware, and not so much a board issue?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Seems to me like this is an issue with the design of the mounting discs and/or how they interact with the hardware, and not so much a board issue?


It's a NS issue that's the only board my formulas ever loosen up on. After owning 4 pairs of Formulas and something like 20 NS RC decks I can say it's just the way their rc tech is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up BA! I just bought an RC Evo, so I'll be sure to carry a tool with me when I'm on it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Thanks for the heads up BA! I just bought an RC Evo, so I'll be sure to carry a tool with me when I'm on it.


Ever since I started riding Formulas and NS decks my 686 toolbelts gotten a ton of use.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

my formulas are always loosening up on my postermania

3 bolts, 4 bolts, 2 bolts, doesn't matter

not extreme but noticeable if i haven't backed them off and re-tightened them in a while

doesn't happen on any of my other boards


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ever since I started riding Formulas and NS decks my 686 toolbelts gotten a ton of use.


I've ridden my Evo now on back to back days at Echo, probably a total of 6 hours or so. Hitting a few boxes, primarily just jumps. No issues with my Flux Titans loosening up so far.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

no loose bindings on my heritage, raptor or f1

i ride targas.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe try to wrap the screw threads with teflon tape? I heard it works really well against screws coming loose on normal boards/bindings...give it a shot on RC tech NS boards...just a suggestion.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

jliu said:


> Maybe try to wrap the screw threads with teflon tape? I heard it works really well against screws coming loose on normal boards/bindings...give it a shot on RC tech NS boards...just a suggestion.


Thats what I thought when I read this thread. I skip loctite, why bother and go straight for the plumber's tape. This happens on most of my boards after 20-50 days or so. Always on the front foot binding. I always use the teflon and it either eliminates or slows down the loosening of the bolts.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I checked the screws on my bindings today after a total of about 10 hours on it. I was able to tighten most of the screws by about 1/4 of a turn. Nothing that I wouldn't expect out of any board. The screws were still plenty tight.


----------

